# Do steroids make you more confident?



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you think it is true that steroids make you more confident, or is this just a myth?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

definetely true, steroids make you feel on top of the world


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes, in between the depression, anxiety and panic attacks and the emotional trauma of PCT, then there's the agoraphobia due to muscle loss and the face full of zits and half a head of hair with an awful comb over job


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

yup sure do, i feel ten times better on cycle than i do off


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You feel good yes. Depends how much and what you're on.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont think its the steroids per se, more the effects of as it were...

Your getting bigger, stronger, more horny etc so feel more "confident" also extra test elevate ones mood, so all add up to "loving ones self"... something no one can accuse me off


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nahh I think its directly the juice if I jab 100mg of prop i feel noticeably more upbeat and for longer IE 3* in a week over 500mg of sust once.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> in between the depression, anxiety and panic attacks and the emotional trauma of PCT, then there's the agoraphobia due to muscle loss and the face full of zits and half a head of hair with an awful comb over job


I was feeling just fine until Mars put me on that downer.. 

Cheers matey :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

haha....do steroids make you confident,your having a laugh mate....i got 22" biceps,my dick is 11" long....i'm the hardest round my manor...all the birds love me,i drive the best car round here....and i'm going for the mr.olympia next year.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

no not that much.....hahahahahahahahaha!!!

yeah they give you good confidence...i think its a feel good thing due to positive nitrogen balance making one feel good....some say its so good,that confidence levels amongst bodybuilders is a egotistical thing!!!

but having size,strength and stamina etc gives one confidence.....blimey,scoring a goal down the park gives me confidence!!!

a nice bird looking at you with a big smile is a confidence boost...all depends i guess...ooops gone right off there aint i!!!!!

yep...the ol poison definately gives you confidence...all the better when you got bags full already...cos it makes your hair fall out quicker,loads of roid rage,depression(all what mars said)high blood pressure,break up of relationships cos you like more than 7 birds at once and throwing a tranny in for fun...blimey confidence is lovely really!!!


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

What steroid can I use to get my dick that long?


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Dwaine Chambers said:


> What steroid can I use to get my dick that long?


 straponazol:lol: :lol:


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

mars1960 said:


> Yes, in between the depression, anxiety and panic attacks and the emotional trauma of PCT, then there's the agoraphobia due to muscle loss and the face full of zits and half a head of hair with an awful comb over job


Funny as [email protected]!! And so true!!



need2getbigger said:


> straponazol:lol: :lol:


LOve it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

need2getbigger said:


> straponazol:lol: :lol:


hahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: funny as f*ck


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Besides sex drive i feel just as good if not a bit better of cycle.

Also off cycle sex drive is mainly mental for me.

I do like being big and bloated which is what i achieve on cycle:lol:...i actually look leaner off cycle when i drop the extra few lb of water.

As far as confidence goes, as if you had to ask i think this board is full of comments about my confidence and amazing good looks! :thumbup1:


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

interesting thread:thumb:

peronally this is what holds me back from AAS. I've an addictive personality, especially when it comes to looking (what i think is) better... I'd be the happiest bloke in the world for a few weeks but once the size drops a bit a dark cloud would appear over Essex lol.

hell, if i catch myself in the mirror wrong I start thinking my ribs are pokin out n i turn into a right mishog...


----------

